# randon sweating



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

alright lads, just came off the back of a clen cycle wasrunnin 160-200mg per day, and moved onto animal cuts now, but as ended cycle i've noticed im getting random sweating, im alway quite hot as im alway working on the thermogenic effect but this is well strange peroidcally once a day i'll get a run of sweat like someones turned on the tap, which will run to my hips any ideas ps i shower twice a day after both workouts and use anti persp


----------



## judge-dred (Feb 11, 2009)

try mitchum mate i usaully constantly sweat when you use the you dont sweat in the area its applied you can buy it at chemists and sometimes tescos.its really good stuff worth buying


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah thats normal. I get this when i change tempratures rapidly ie walking to class in the cool air and then getting into a warm class room. Wear loose clothing.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

RXnik said:


> alright lads, just came off the back of a clen cycle wasrunnin *160-200mg* per day, and moved onto animal cuts now, but as ended cycle i've noticed im getting random sweating, im alway quite hot as im alway working on the thermogenic effect but this is well strange peroidcally once a day i'll get a run of sweat like someones turned on the tap, which will run to my hips any ideas ps i shower twice a day after both workouts and use anti persp


how much!!

id be shaking like a dog sh!tting razor blades if i went above 100mg

n


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Where are you sweating from? Is it Face, underarms, hands etc. You could have developed hyperhidrosis. Highly unlikley but many people suffer from it


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

perspirex, will stop all sweating! END lol

seriously... get it in tesco's, small roll on bottle,


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Or Dryso but neither of these can be used on the face, so not sure how to control facial sweating.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Are you w**king a lot??

That sure makes me sweaty!!


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

under arm sweat to be honest, normally bad naturally but for it to spontaneously just start running down my sides freaked me out, ****ing about once twice a day  and covering about 6 miles on the cardio side.

As for the clen ive gotta be very careful patience is not one of my virtues to be honest, so have a tendancy to over load hoping for results, one reason im always hesitant about gear,

dont think its hyderhidrous only time when i get like that is during my regular sweat suit training session and then shadow boxing in the sauna with it on lol


----------



## clelland (Feb 25, 2009)

i also get sweat patches freaks me out especialy on a night out but then again i have been told i have ocd from my pals...... perhaps this could be down to me taking a change of top out to dancing with me and leaving it in my car so i can change quickly..... have also resorted to wearing black when out as cant see wet patches the thing i have also noticed is no matter how much i sweat it never smells ha ha


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've had this, usually when dieting down for comp. Just sitting down, then feel a couple of drips on my stomach from my armpits. Freaked me out, as was doing f-all. Doesnt happen often tho.


----------



## judge-dred (Feb 11, 2009)

definetly mitchum mate.my sweat runs down my sides,even when i just get out of the shower my armpits are drenched.try mitchum ill guarantee you it works


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

I know for a fact that have have hyperhydrosis and using some gear only agrovates the problem... If this is something perminant that you now have than another good option is to try botox injections in such areas like your armpits that sweat the most..... Not entirely sure how it works but it stops your sweatglands in those areas from functioning for about 6months.

I've had hyperhydrosis my whole life and i believe it was passed down to me from my father and he is much worse than i am, but because of that i have gotten used to dealing with it every day, so have never felt the need to try the botox thing but i know it is definatley a treatment for the problem, and could really help if your starting to have serious issues with it.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I posted a question here about excessive sweating on last cycle, I used Driclor from boots, that stuff definetely works, you can use it on your face too, also shaving your hair will make you sweat less on your face


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

I also suffer badly from this, I walked in the hospital the other day and just sitting in the waiting room i could feel my body temp going through the roof, I then go red in the face and then get really paranoid about it thinking that every one is looking at me. 

I'm 17st 4 at the moment and seriously considering losing some size as this seems to get worse with the bigger i get(bigger muscles produce more heat and all that).

I hate the thought of summer and like what has been said earlier going out can be a nightmare.

I think it is just my bodies way of saying ENOUGH already..

Will have to put some serious thought into this... :cool2:

but then saying this my 8 week old son is also like a hot water bottle and he is sweating already. God i hope i haven't passed it on. :0(


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

want2getstrong said:


> I posted a question here about excessive sweating on last cycle, I used Driclor from boots, that stuff definetely works, you can use it on your face too, also shaving your hair will make you sweat less on your face


Driclor on your face :confused1: Jesus i'd never put that stuff on my face lol, works a bloody treat on your pits though and would highly recomend it for that!

Think i'll try this Mitchum stuff too after reading this thread.


----------

